# 1st Scan when stimming - low follicle count HELP/ADVICE!



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

Hin Ladies, 

Just some advice really, I have had my first scan today, been stimming for a week and there were only 8 follicles that measured between 13mm and 10mm... Not good news. They threatened that it may be cancelled/not enough to egg share etc.. Obviously I am heartbroken!!

They have increased my dosage of menopur from 150 to 225, was just wondering if anyone has been in my situation or knows if they will grow bigger by Friday!! Egg collection was supposed to be Monday..  

Is there anything I can do to help them along? Have I done something wrong? 

Any advice would be greatly received.  

Much love


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello,

Firstly they can grow in that time, some may be too small to count at the moment, and they can always-if uve responded well to the higher dose delay ur EC. 

Although all clinics have different procedures, mine said below 3 follies tx would be canceled. If 6 eggs collected advised to use them yourself, 8 eggs could all be donated and start a new cycle free of charge. Anything over 8 could be shared...

Apparently protein, esp skimmed milk, and heat (hot water bottle) on the area are suppose to help follies grow... Not too sure if its true but we try anything don't we! 

Good luck xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

The fact they have upped your dosage is a good sign. If they had gone in at the high end you could have been completely over stimulated and thus, cycle cancelled completely. TRY not to fret. Your follies have plenty of time to grow. Keep doing everything you've been doing...and as hoping mentioned....try the hot water bottle (literally just reading a blog about a woman who fell pregnant with twins and raved about heat on her ovaries)

*passes you a paperbag to puff into*


----------



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

Bless thank you so much ladies you really are fab. Appreciate it so much. Have just drank a big glass of milk. I will keep on with it and eat more eggs too lol. I hope I am worrying over nothing. 

Thank you so much for your support. Hopefully I can laugh about this soon!


----------

